# مؤسسة أبحاث تجربة الإقتراب من الموت nde



## Coptic Man (10 أبريل 2010)

*
*




  ما هي تجربة الاقتراب من الموت؟http://www.nderf.org/Arabic/what_is_nde_qutaiba.htm 




 ما هو معنى تجربة الاقتراب من الموت وهل هي خاصة بمن مرّ بها أم أنها تحدث لنا جميعا 




 النتائج التي تعقب حالات الاقتراب من الموت.  




 حول استمرارية وجودنا د.بم فان لوميل ترجمة:قتيبة صالح فنجان




 النظريات الخاصة بتجارب الاقتراب من الموت قتيبة صالح فنجان 




 من يرحب بنا على الجانب الآخر؟







[FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica] ما هو الموت؟[/FONT][FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]
[/FONT]



 ما هو الواقع؟[FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica] 
[/FONT]





[FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica] كيف يكون الموت؟[/FONT]




 ما هدفنا على الأرض؟




 هل - ت ق م - روحانية؟




 كم- ت ق م- فى الولايات المتحدة؟




 ماذا يحدث أثناء مراجعة الحياة؟[FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]
[/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica] ماذا يعني توأم الروح؟[/FONT][FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica] 
[/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 أى أجزاء الجسد تظل حية بعد الموت؟




 كيف نستقبل الأبعاد الأربعة أثناء التجربة؟




 مؤسسة أبحاث الإتصال بعد الموت - م ب ص ب م




 أى شئ آخر غير (ت ق م) أو ص ب م*
*



 المرأة اليوم، تحقيق، العائدون من الموت عاشوا تجارب استثنائية بين الحياة والموت

موقع مؤسسة ابحاث الاقتراب من الموت يجاوب علي هذه الاسئلة مع اضافات بقصص من مروا بمثل هذه التجارب

للدخول للموقع اضغط هنا​


----------



## جيلان (11 أبريل 2010)

*يا دماغك العالية*
*طب انا لسة فى اول واحدة هاخدهم بالدور ولو لقيت حاجة تستدعى اعلق هاجى هنا تانى اوجع دماغك طبعا هههههههههههه*
*بس من البداية كدى شكله رائع بجد لان الموت بالذات حوله افكار وقصص اقتراب غامضة كتير بتبقى محتاجة توضيح*
*تعيش يا كوك*


----------



## Light Of Christianity (11 أبريل 2010)

> المرأة اليوم،تحقيق،العائدون من الموتعاشوا تجارب استثنائية بين الحياة والموت




موضوع جميل جداا وانا بهتم بالنوع ده من الابحاث جدا جدا بس ياريت تراجع اخر رابط كده وتحمل البحث وتقرا صفحة 7 واسمع تعليق حضرتك على (كوجر , امريكى اعتنق الاسلام بعد تجربته مع الموت الوشيك )


----------



## +Coptic+ (11 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا علي الموضوع لكن ليا تعليق ان مش كل واحد بيحكي قصة بتكون حاجة حقيقية و مسلم بيها
انا بحلم كتير اني بسافر و اطلع الفضاء وبشوف حاجات مخزنة في عقلي الباطن من اشياء شفتها او قرات عنها مع اضافة من خيالي فبيطلع الحلم
بالنسبة لكروجر ده اكيد سمع الكلمة قبل كده من احد عربي و طبعا مفهمش معنها و بعد الحوادث دي كلها الكلمة ظهرت من عقلة الباطن الي الوعي فاعتقد انها نبوة او يري المستقبل او حتي يري الله و الملائكة*


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *يا دماغك العالية*
> *طب انا لسة فى اول واحدة هاخدهم بالدور ولو لقيت حاجة تستدعى اعلق هاجى هنا تانى اوجع دماغك طبعا هههههههههههه*
> *بس من البداية كدى شكله رائع بجد لان الموت بالذات حوله افكار وقصص اقتراب غامضة كتير بتبقى محتاجة توضيح*
> *تعيش يا كوك*


 
هههههههههه

يارب يعجبك هو فيه حاجات غريبة بجد

واهوا جايز تكشف ولو قليل جداا من الغموض


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أبريل 2010)

no religion قال:


> موضوع جميل جداا وانا بهتم بالنوع ده من الابحاث جدا جدا بس ياريت تراجع اخر رابط كده وتحمل البحث وتقرا صفحة 7 واسمع تعليق حضرتك على (كوجر , امريكى اعتنق الاسلام بعد تجربته مع الموت الوشيك )


 

اجمل حاجة في كل القصص اللي قريته انهم بيحسوا بحاجة مشتركة

وهي حب وسلام ودي الحاجة اللي مفتقدها الاسلام

لاني لا الاسلام بيحب الاخر ولا عندهم سلام

لذلك فا انا اعتقد ان هذا الكلام هو لعب بالالفاظ في الترجمة من اللغة الانجليزية للعربية

ولو كانت سليمة فلا يوجد سببا لانزعجانا لانها سوف يصبح للاسلام 1 % من الرؤي

اما رؤي السيد المسيح فهي الغالبية العظمي

اما اننا لانصدق بكل محتوي الموقع ولكنه يلقي بصورة ولو بسيطة علي الموت

كما انه يمكنك مراجعة الرابط التالي اضغطي هنا

وتقرئين قصة كوجر بطريقة لاتذكر الكعبة نهائيا انهم يزورن ولو في شهادات الاشخاص لو اضطروا لذلك كي يقحموا الاسلام


شكرا لمرورك


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أبريل 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا علي الموضوع لكن ليا تعليق ان مش كل واحد بيحكي قصة بتكون حاجة حقيقية و مسلم بيها*
> *انا بحلم كتير اني بسافر و اطلع الفضاء وبشوف حاجات مخزنة في عقلي الباطن من اشياء شفتها او قرات عنها مع اضافة من خيالي فبيطلع الحلم*
> *بالنسبة لكروجر ده اكيد سمع الكلمة قبل كده من احد عربي و طبعا مفهمش معنها و بعد الحوادث دي كلها الكلمة ظهرت من عقلة الباطن الي الوعي فاعتقد انها نبوة او يري المستقبل او حتي يري الله و الملائكة*


 

بالتاكيد اتفق معك في هذه النقطة يا اخي الحبيب امجد

وشكرا لردك الجميل الواعي

الرب يباركك


----------



## dodoz (11 أبريل 2010)

انا يدوبك قرأت واحد عشوائي منهم
ميررسى لحضرتك
موضووع مهم جدا وخضوصا انه عن الموت وبعض اسراره
يسوع يبارك خدمتك


----------



## جيلان (11 أبريل 2010)

no religion قال:


> موضوع جميل جداا وانا بهتم بالنوع ده من الابحاث جدا جدا بس ياريت تراجع اخر رابط كده وتحمل البحث وتقرا صفحة 7 واسمع تعليق حضرتك على (كوجر , امريكى اعتنق الاسلام بعد تجربته مع الموت الوشيك )


 
*بعد اذن كوبتك مان ارد عليك*
*انا لسة موصلتش للجزء ده بس ليا تعليق صغير على كلامك ان كانت الترجمة صحيحة وهذا شىء مستبعد كما قال اخى كوبتك مان*

*الحاجات الى شافها دى شيفاها بتعبر عن المستقبل بغض النظر كان صح او غلط*

*زى ما مكتوب ( رأى كوجر العديد من احداث المستقبل )*
*يعنى هو شاف ناس تتضور جوعا .. هل معنى كدة ان ده شىء كويس*
*عرف رونالد ريجن هيبقى رئيس*
*يمكن ما يخص الاسلام كان رمز لما سيحدث فى المستقبل مش بالضرورة يكون صح او خير*
*ده اذا فرضنا ان كلامه صحيح اصلا بجانب كلام اخى m1ged ايضاً*


----------



## Light Of Christianity (11 أبريل 2010)

> اجمل حاجة في كل القصص اللي قريته انهم بيحسوا بحاجة مشتركة
> 
> وهي حب وسلام ودي الحاجة اللي مفتقدها الاسلام
> 
> ...



 تمام ياكوبتك مان انا قريت الرابط وفعلا مفيش ذكر للموضوع خالص


> *بعد اذن كوبتك مان*
> *انا لسة موصلتش للجزء ده بس ليا تعليق صغير على كلامك ان كانت الترجمة صحيحة وهذا شىء مستبعد كما قال اخى كوبتك مان*
> 
> *الحاجات الى شافها دى شيفاها بتعبر عن المستقبل بغض النظر كان صح او غلط*
> ...



احتمال برده بس هو رابط كوبتك مان الاخير يأكد انه الترجمة العربى زودت الجزء بتاع الاسلام  وخصوصا كمان انه فى الرابط ذكر انه شاف الجحيم موافق لاسطورة من القرن 18 طبعا ده مش يخلى الاسطورة من عند ربنا او صحيحة فواضح انه كان بيحلم مش فى تجربة اقتراب من الموت خالص


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *بعد اذن كوبتك مان ارد عليك*
> *انا لسة موصلتش للجزء ده بس ليا تعليق صغير على كلامك ان كانت الترجمة صحيحة وهذا شىء مستبعد كما قال اخى كوبتك مان*
> 
> *الحاجات الى شافها دى شيفاها بتعبر عن المستقبل بغض النظر كان صح او غلط*
> ...




تكملة لكلامك يا زميلتي جيلان

طيب انا في مدة من الزمن اشغلت بعلم الروح والشعوذة قبل ان ارجع 

للرب يسوع بالكامل

وكنت اعرف من سيأتي ومن سيذهب واي شي عن المستقبل

هل معنى هذا ان اغير اترك ديني واعبد الموارائيات؟؟؟؟؟

ثانياً..

محنا شايفين وقاشعين بيعمل ايه الاسلام..
مليون ونصف مسيحي ارمني بين نساء واطفال وشيوخ
ذبحوا والاكثرية دفنوا احياء
ناهيك عن كل المنظمات الارهابية بأسم الاسلام..

لن اكمل موضوعنا ليس الاسلام..وليس قسم حوار اسلامي مسيحي..
 بل ماذا يوجد بعد الموت..





وهناك قصة واقعية لأمراءة اخترناها شخصياً جميلة
ومروعة طبعاً مع الاثبات من المراءة نفسها انها حصلت..
اذ بعد عودتها من الموت..وكان جثمانها موضوع بغرفة بالمستشفى..
اخبرتنا اثناء غيبتها ..ماذا جرى بكل غرفة 
مع العلم بان المستشفى يحتوي الفين غرفة..


الشكر الك اخي كوبتك 
رائع بجد هذا الموضوع ومشوق


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 أبريل 2010)

و لكن علماء كثيرون اثبتوا ان تلك التجارب هي نتاج حركه العين السريعه و استجابه لا اراديه من المخ لانطفاء الحياه بداخله فتتلاحق المشاهد قبل ان ينطفئ النور نهائيا و يأتي السواد

لا اعرف

سلام و نعمه


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2010)

وترى هذه العين ماذا جرى اثناء موتها او غيابها

ماذا جرى بال الفين غرفة بالمستشفى؟؟؟

يعني هي قريبة مننا وقد  حققوا معها كثيراً

ان كان رجال الدين او الدولة..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 أبريل 2010)

سبحان الله يمكن دا يكون

معرفتنا كتير محدوده

لاحظ كليمو ان الوسط الذي انتمي اليه وسط لا يعترف بالمورائيات او الغيبيات وسط علماء لادينيين لا هم لهم سوي المحسوس

لولا خوفي من استحواذ الشيطان طبعا لكنت عملت مثلك يا كليمو وعملت شويه شعوذه ههههههه انت عارف فضول البنات يموت ازاي ههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2010)

Gospel of truth

صح معك كل الحق..

لاني تعلقت كثيراً بالعمل دة..السبب كنت صغيراً
وبزيارة لأحد المشعوذين بعمر 17
اذا قال لي تحب ااولك ايمتا ستغادرني..
يومها صممت في داخلي انه امشي 10.30
نويت بجد..وبعد ان كتب لي في اي ساعة سأغادر
طبعاً اعطاني الوقة مقفلة وقال لي
لا تفتحها الا لما تصل خارج العمارة..
يعني وضعت كلامه في جيبي..
بعد ما اعطاني الوقة بقليل..قلت له لقد خدعتك
ساغير سامشي الان وكان التاسعة..
يعني سبقت الميعاد اللي قررته ساعة ونصف.
دة اللي خلاني اترك كل شيء يومها واتبعه هو واتباعه..
وصلت اسفل العمارة سحبت الورقة من جيبي.ههههههههه
تعرفي الباقي..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 أبريل 2010)

قول هههههههههههههه

علي راي المثل

الفضول قتل القطه


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أبريل 2010)

dodoz قال:


> انا يدوبك قرأت واحد عشوائي منهم
> ميررسى لحضرتك
> موضووع مهم جدا وخضوصا انه عن الموت وبعض اسراره
> يسوع يبارك خدمتك


 
العفو يا دودو

ويارب يكون عجبك الموقع وبصراحة الاختبارات مفرحة

ربنا معاكي


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *بعد اذن كوبتك مان ارد عليك*
> *انا لسة موصلتش للجزء ده بس ليا تعليق صغير على كلامك ان كانت الترجمة صحيحة وهذا شىء مستبعد كما قال اخى كوبتك مان*
> 
> *الحاجات الى شافها دى شيفاها بتعبر عن المستقبل بغض النظر كان صح او غلط*
> ...


 
تمام يا جيلانه ومش محتاجة اذن طبعا هههه

ربنا يباركك ردك مناسب وجميل


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أبريل 2010)

no religion قال:


> تمام ياكوبتك مان انا قريت الرابط وفعلا مفيش ذكر للموضوع خالص
> 
> 
> احتمال برده بس هو رابط كوبتك مان الاخير يأكد انه الترجمة العربى زودت الجزء بتاع الاسلام وخصوصا كمان انه فى الرابط ذكر انه شاف الجحيم موافق لاسطورة من القرن 18 طبعا ده مش يخلى الاسطورة من عند ربنا او صحيحة فواضح انه كان بيحلم مش فى تجربة اقتراب من الموت خالص


 
تمام المهم تكوني فهمتي مضبوط

وفي انتظار تغيير الاسم ههههههههه

ربنا معاكي ويباركك


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> تكملة لكلامك يا زميلتي جيلان
> 
> طيب انا في مدة من الزمن اشغلت بعلم الروح والشعوذة قبل ان ارجع
> 
> ...


 
مشاركتك كلمت موضوع بجد يا كليمو

ربنا يباركك

وبعدين كلامك ده هيخوفنا منك كدا ههههههههههه

ابقي اشرحلنا علم الروح وايه اللي شوفته واللي مريت بيه

انا عندي خبرات بس اكيد مش زيك

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أبريل 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> و لكن علماء كثيرون اثبتوا ان تلك التجارب هي نتاج حركه العين السريعه و استجابه لا اراديه من المخ لانطفاء الحياه بداخله فتتلاحق المشاهد قبل ان ينطفئ النور نهائيا و يأتي السواد
> 
> لا اعرف
> 
> سلام و نعمه


 
صعب الكلام ده اولا لن يستطيع احد ان يجزم بشكل كبير

ثانيا مش كله بيشاهد المشاهد المتلاحقة ولو حركة العين دي قاعدة سليمة كانت اتكررت مع الكل لاني تركيبنا الجسماني واحد

شكرا لمرورك يا سارة

سلام ونعمة


----------

